# LDAP / JDNI Zugriff auf Active Directory



## undertaker (17. November 2006)

Hallo an alle!
Hab zwar schon Suchfunktion benutzt, gegooglet etc aber bin anscheinend schon etwas blöd geworden 

Also mein Problem:
Für ein Schulprojekt muss ich unter anderem folgendes machen:
Ich greife über LDAP auf einen ActiveDirectory Server zu und muss:

Benutzer einer bestimmten Gruppe auslesen(bring ich zusammen)
Alle Gruppen auslesen
Gruppen/Benutzer einer anderen Gruppe zuweisen und nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder entfernen.
Aber da ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung von LDAP habe und den Suchmustern, wie diese funktionieren, welche Attribute es für Active Directory gibt usw. bekomme ich die Abfragen aller gruppen bzw. das hinzufügen/herausnehmen aus einer anderen gruppe(diese dient für Internetsperrung) nicht zusammen.

Zur Vollständigkeit:
So sieht meine Abfrage für die Benutzer einer Gruppe aus:


```
DirContext ctx = new InitialDirContext(env);
            String[] retAttrs = { "member" };
            String[] retAttrs2 = { "samAccountName" };
            Attributes attrs = ctx.getAttributes("CN=" + group + ",CN=Users,DC=Elektr,DC=local", retAttrs);
            Attribute attr = attrs.get(retAttrs[0]);
            
            if (attr != null) {
                for (int i = 0; i < attr.size(); i++) {
                    String userCN = (String) attr.get(i);
                    String sam = (String) ctx.getAttributes(userCN, retAttrs2).get(retAttrs2[0]).get(0);
                    
                    System.out.println(userCN + "\t" + sam);
                }
            }
            ctx.close();
```

Wär super wenn mir wer helfen könnte.
mfg
tobias


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. November 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...me-werde-vor-und-nachname.html?highlight=LDAP
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...-gemacht-mit-ldaptemplate.html?highlight=LDAP

Gruß Tom


----------

